# Trailing connection from a Dash-9



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

I am going to use a battery car, and put my receiver in there also, where do I find a plug that fits on an Aristo Dash-9 trailing connection, does not sound right but dont know what its called.

Tom H


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Tom, 

I'll send you one. 

Rick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just for reference:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...connectors* 


Regards, Greg


----------

